# Woodworking Accessories Alternatives



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

*Inexpensive Aluminum T-Tracks! *




























*Woodworking Accessories Alternatives*

*Inexpensive Aluminum T-Tracks! *

Getting woodworking accessories in a country that woodworking is not a common hobby - actually there are no woodworkers here just cabinet makers - even the simplest things have to be imported and off course you have to wait for them. 
Importing things from US by the time they arrive here the price number is doubled and that number is in euro now. 
Importing from UK is cheaper but not always they have what I need.
From both places very few companies are willing to ship internationally most of them deliver locally, so that's another head ague.

T-tracks are one of those accessories we all use and need but when you can get any, that's a problem. The cheapest one I can get is from UK and will cost me 10.5 euro for 3 feet, that's about 14.5 US dollars.

Then I came up with this idea (product) that is widely available and costs 1/3 of that price.
Curtain rail tracks… 
Yes they work perfect, they are made from aluminum, are not thick but it will hold firmly anything and without any deformation. They are smaller is size only for 6mm (1/4) bolts (that's good enough) and anyway I can't get any of those flanged bolts here so I just get normal bolts and grind away the sites, they fit perfect. They do have one advantage that the shape of the T-track is such that there is no need to countersink just screw them with flat head screws.
Here is an example where I used them, on my drill press table.
Try them out and I am sure you will be more than satisfied.

*Note: These tracks have been around as far as I can remember in my country. Don't know where and if you can find them in yours.*


----------



## Bovine (Apr 15, 2009)

steliart said:


> *Inexpensive Aluminum T-Tracks! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steliart, that's a great idea! I've used a special router bit and routed T-track directly into the wood, but this is not very strong. I'm going to try that this weekend.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

steliart said:


> *Inexpensive Aluminum T-Tracks! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Bovine*
Let me know how it goes


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

steliart said:


> *Inexpensive Aluminum T-Tracks! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steliart :
I have thought about this idea for a longer time , but always thought the Curtain rail tracks 
was too small , in the way I always have truoble with finding screww where the heads are small enoff
to pass thrugh the spur without damaging it and when I find them they can´t hold the Curtains tothe ceiling

so what size of track´s are you using ?

take care
Dennis


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

steliart said:


> *Inexpensive Aluminum T-Tracks! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Dennisgrosen*
Dennis maybe we are not talking about the same material here. The ones I use are 15mmx10mm and with an opening 6mm on the top and a 9mm on the bottom. Plenty of space as you can see in my pictures, and there's a 3mm clerance for the screw head. 
These rails are very common and used widely and hold alot of weight. 
It's so inexpensive that will cost you nothing to try it out at least as a test, I am sure you gonna change your mind about them.

Thanks
Stelios


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

steliart said:


> *Inexpensive Aluminum T-Tracks! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Here is a sketch for them.


----------



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

steliart said:


> *Inexpensive Aluminum T-Tracks! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive been looking for a t track alternative for awhile, never thought to look in the curtain section at the store, will have to take a look now! thanks for the tip


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

steliart said:


> *Inexpensive Aluminum T-Tracks! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank´s Steliart 
it isn´t the same track´s I know of 
but I will forsure look after those of yours now 
becourse they have this exstra little step of deepness inside the track 
sothere is room for the screwhead

thank you
Dennis


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

steliart said:


> *Inexpensive Aluminum T-Tracks! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a neat idea! I am in the same boat as you, no fancy accessories availlable here and if you do find them they cost an arm and a leg! Our brothers in the US don't know how easy they have it!

I will definitely check out what curtain tracks are available in my part of the world. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

steliart said:


> *Inexpensive Aluminum T-Tracks! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I'm right here in the US and I'm going to check them out too. I've got a couple of jigs to build and bringing the cost down is always better.


----------



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

steliart said:


> *Inexpensive Aluminum T-Tracks! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well no such thing at the local home depot, also a search online only shows non-us sites carrying these. are they a european thing only?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

steliart said:


> *Inexpensive Aluminum T-Tracks! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can´t find them either on any Danish site´s 
does the profile have a name or number

Dennis


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

steliart said:


> *Inexpensive Aluminum T-Tracks! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm that's the first thing the I can find and others don't, is always the other way arround.
Don't know if it's a European thing only, it has been in the market since I can remember. 
I thought that was a standard curtain track!

Look it up as Aluminum curtain track/channel/rail/rod/extrusion normally they come together with there plastic hooks, but has to be that type of profile. Also we can find these in window blinds and curtain shops.

Put the blog in your watch and when I'm better and visit my depo I will try to get some info for you and I will post it here.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

steliart said:


> *Inexpensive Aluminum T-Tracks! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank´s Steliart ,its preciated 

take care
Dennis


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

steliart said:


> *Inexpensive Aluminum T-Tracks! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant.
Thank you for the tip.
As Mike above said; I never thought of looking in the curtain section.


----------



## HHH (Feb 24, 2011)

steliart said:


> *Inexpensive Aluminum T-Tracks! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the US, a great source for these type curtain tracks is Curtain-Tracks.com

You can't usually find them in big box hardware stores, but they are available and those guys have a wider range of sizes.


----------



## rogerw (Jan 14, 2011)

steliart said:


> *Inexpensive Aluminum T-Tracks! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i looked in the local walmarts and hardware stores but could not find them. is there a store that sells these?


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

*Kerf Setting Dado Jig from a T-track left over *










*Continuing this blog on T-tracks, there is nothing that goes to waist, even the most insignificant piece, at a given moment may turn out to be gold.*

So, the other day I was looking into some drawers and I found a cut-off piece of t-track that I used on my router table. We all use them and most times we cut them to size to fit our dimension, as they are sold in specific lengths. So I was thinking why did I save that small 20cm long piece?
And the same night as I was browsing along the woodworking sites I saw this Kerf and it hit me what could I do with that left over piece of T-Track.

So I sat down and CAD a design of a Kerf Setting Jig using a piece of T-Track and some pieces of wood. Here is how I used that "useless" left over piece of T-track to build the Kerf Setting Jig.

If you wish to read more on how to build this jig, its dimensions, see some SketchUp photos and how to use it and set it up, please visit my Projects.

Thanks
Steli


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

steliart said:


> *Kerf Setting Dado Jig from a T-track left over *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! I knew I saved those "scrap" pieces for something!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

steliart said:


> *Kerf Setting Dado Jig from a T-track left over *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking good on the drawing 
but I can´t see the adjustment screw 
thats compensate for the sawkerf

take care
Dennis


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

steliart said:


> *Kerf Setting Dado Jig from a T-track left over *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no adjustment screw, this one works as the original Kerfmaster does in the photo. Check my projects for this there is a link to a very nice video that demostrates everything.

Steli


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

steliart said:


> *Kerf Setting Dado Jig from a T-track left over *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank´s Steliart


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

*Improving your bench-top Drill Press*










My bench top drill press is nothing expensive or special, it serves me ok for the kind of woodworking I do, but they were still a few things that I could do or modify to give it a workability lift-up.

If you like to read more about this, please visit my Projects page.

Thank you
Steli


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

*Old dull hacksaw blade*










Your old hacksaw dull blades can still be very useful and come in handy when you building a workshop helper.
Like in this case in my workshop notes caddy (look it up in my Projects), I used a piece of an old hacksaw blade for cutting paper. Another use for them will be for cutting sandpaper etc.

So don't throw them away, keep them in a draw and one day you will need them.

Steli


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

steliart said:


> *Old dull hacksaw blade*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice use of the old blade. I have also seen some postings that include grinding them into carving and marking knives. I also seen one project where an old blade was attached to a wood block to use as a trimmer for dowel plugs. Thanks for sharing the ingenuity.

David


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

steliart said:


> *Old dull hacksaw blade*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These work well. I mounted one on my sharpening station so I can quickly get the right width for new pieces of sandpaper to mount on the glass.









I find it works best to slide the sandpaper in abrasive side down so it cuts the paper side first. The cut is less ragged.

I am planing to mount a couple of them together to make a narrow rasp with wide sides to register against a surface…just haven't done it yet.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

*Mini Cyclone Dust Collection Bucket*










*Mini Cyclone Dust Collection Bucket*

Few friends message me and asked me if I can post this project also here in LJs than where I have it, because is easier for them to look at the project, so here it is.
My cyclone dust collector bucket is very inexpensive and efficient. It only cost me under 20 Euros (about 25 U.S. dollars), easy to build in a weekend, and it can run with any normal house vacuum cleaner (recommended a 1600W+).

Please follow this LINK to view the project.

Thanks
Steli


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

*Making a First Aid Kit*










*Making a First Aid Kit*

All of us understand the need of a first aid kit in the workshop, so there is no reason to emphasize its importance here. But do we know what this kit should contain, or what would be needed in an unfortunate scenario. Here are some nice guidelines I found for those who have a first aid kit and those who need to make one for their woodshop.

You can make a first aid kit in many ways. You can use any sealed container such as a tool box, a small tool plastic case that you don't need, make a nice wooden box for it or even a nice medicine cabinet (better if it's mobile). Basically anything will do as long is very clean. You can paint or use self adhesive Red Cross symbols on all sides to be easily identified by anyone who's there to help. Most important is to remember to replace all supplies used or expired.

*A basic First Aid Kit should include the following:*

1) Information Card: 
This could be a 5×8" preferably laminated card with emergency information such as: Full name, street address, telephone numbers (wife's or friend's) and driving instructions to the workshop, this will save valuable time when speaking to an emergency operator. The card should also include any medical condition, such as diabetes, heart disease, allergies, and reactions to medication and so on. It is also a good idea to have the name and phone number of your personal physician if any.
2) Box of assorted bandages.
3) 12 each 2"x2" sterile pads.
4) 12 each 4"x4" sterile pads.
5) 2 each 2" roller bandages.
6) 2 each 1" roller bandages.
7) A roll of 1" adhesive tape.
8) 6 each 3" to 6" wide elastic bandages.
9) Scissors.
10) Tweezers, there's a nice version with a magnifying glass attached.
11) Safety pins.
12) Box of alcohol swabs.
13) Several pairs of latex gloves.
14) Antiseptic solution and wipes.
15) Eye goggles.
16) Resuscitation mask or face shield.

*Other useful items could be:*
- Antiseptic Hand Soap.
- A small flashlight.
- Additional sterile or clean strips of cloth.
- Plastic quart or liter bottle filled with water.
- A Survival blanked - it's compact and packed in the size of your palm and will give warmth to a shock victim.
- Ice pack or chemical ice pack.

*Stay Healthy and Safe Woodworkers
Steli*


----------



## Dandog (Oct 21, 2010)

steliart said:


> *Making a First Aid Kit*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got one paper towels and duct tape.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

steliart said:


> *Making a First Aid Kit*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank´s for bringing it up Steliart  its serius stuff 
and a good list you have made not that I agree on every thing like the faceshield 
but the mask idea I do like
some wuold like to have a hart Resuscitation maschine as a privat person but if its a comerciel shop
I deffently recoment people to get one and learn to use them as well as hart massage all in all
learn to save lifes and use the first aid kits

take care
Dennis


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

steliart said:


> *Making a First Aid Kit*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Dennis and I couldn't agree with you more.
Off-course the list is a basic one, some people will like to add more items into it like peroxide or iodine etc., and others less items (towels and tape). Personally as a diving instructor I had to pass a medic first aid course and I would like to have at least any kind of resuscitation equipment than nothing, a machine would be the best, but I think learning CPR is the most useful of all.
Steli


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

steliart said:


> *Making a First Aid Kit*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, tis a great idea and reminder for everyone. First and foremost, a fire extinquisher should also be in the shop.I do have some bandaids, alcohol, (not the kind you drink), hydrogen peroxide, paper towels, and the good ole duct tape if needed.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

steliart said:


> *Making a First Aid Kit*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roger

There is not argument from anyone I believe about how a big MAST is a fire extinguisher in the shop's safety amongst other things. 
The reason not mentioned in this blog is because it's about the first aid kit and its contents or making one.
But still, is very good to be reminded about any safety measure we can take.

Thanks
Steli


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

steliart said:


> *Making a First Aid Kit*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank´s Steli  there it was CPR cuoldn´t remember the short word (if you can call it that)
to reneiw the first aid test every 2-5 years ain´t bad either even thuogh it can be tedius to
go thrugh it when you had the instructer test 30 years ago then you always forget small things
that can be vital and if its 10 -15years since people had it last time they better go there 
becourse there is so many new things to it now

but the most importen above all is to stay calm and not panic nomatter what and where 
and learn the number to the alert central in the country you visit or live in 911 ,112 or what ever it is

take care out there 
Dennis


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

steliart said:


> *Making a First Aid Kit*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very well said Dennis


----------

